# Senior Citizens 75 and Older Can Now Board Airlines A Lot Easier



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2014)

Senior citizens 75 and over can now board airlines a lot easier, learn how...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Featu...Older_Can_Now_Board_Airlines_a_Lot_Easier.htm


----------

